
SegmentSmack: tcp segments with random offsets may cause a remote DoS - pferde
https://access.redhat.com/articles/3553061
======
pferde
The CVE is: [http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-5390](http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-5390)

